# If You're Answering An Ad For A Job



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

And you really think you are interested in it, please don't use your cell phones, or if you do, please don't use "cell phone speak" when you send off the email to get more info. 

And please please please watch your grammar. There are certain things that are like fingernails on a chalkboard to a lot of, shall we say, not quite as young as you are employers? 

"Hi, I seen your ad on XXXX. I am a student at XXX (name of school) ag ed major and have horses of my own I would love to work with horses while going to school."

You are an EDUCATION MAJOR and you SEEN my ad? Filed straight to trash.

Better but still......

"I use to help out with my uncle soandso's horses thunder being my main riding horse Ive mostly done bare back riding but Id love to learn more and help out if you need some. I'll be going to college this upcoming semester."

You USE TO or you USED TO? Past tense. So's this inquiry. Take English 101 when you go to school this semester.

"Hi, Ive SAW ur ad.....", I didn't read any further. 

"Id like more info on ur job pls text me....." 

WHAT? You think I'm going to give you a job description by texting? Really??

If I can't stand to listen to you speak, how can we communicate? Yes, it's only a job cleaning up after horses and feeding them but if you're slack and sloppy when you're not even close to hired yet, what can I expect if I actually do hire you?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh, and if you get an interview, date and time, call if you won't make it. Even if you've decided you're not interested, let the employer know you won't be there, it's awfully rude to just not show. What if, later down the road, you change your mind and decide maybe it could be a good fit for you? You burnt that bridge right down to the foundations when you didn't show up.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

U R highren?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

If only we lived in the same state. I hope you find someone awesome!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My favorites are always the ones who ask questions that are already answered in the ad. Full or part-time work, hours, duties, etc. Ummmm...I spent 45 minutes writing that ad so that I wouldn't have to answer your questions! OH! And the ones who ask how much the pay is very first thing. First off, I put "DOE" (Discussed On Employment) in the ad because I'm not disclosing how much you'll be making until you are employed by me. Which won't be any time in the near future, based on your reading comprehension level. Secondly, you straightaway asking me how much the pay is tells me that you don't want to work for me, you want a paycheck. I manage a hotel, not a McDonald's. If you just want a paycheck, I think they might be hiring. I need long-term employees. If I'm going to put the time, effort, and money into training you right, I need you to be invested in this more than just casually. 

OH!! My favorite, though, was when I first took over as manager. Had a guy call and ask if we were hiring. I let him know that unfortunately, we weren't at that time. He then proceeds to tell me "But I need a job." Okay, well, good luck with that. "You don't understand. I have a two-year-old son who I'm raising by myself and I need to have a job." I flat-out told him that if he was going to stoop low enough to try to blackmail me into hiring him by bringing his child into it, I didn't want him working for me even if I did have any openings. He called be a "B%$#@" and hung up the phone. :lol: Sorry, truth hurts, don't it?


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> And you really think you are interested in it, please don't use your cell phones, or if you do, please don't use "cell phone speak" when you send off the email to get more info.
> 
> And please please please watch your grammar. There are certain things that are like fingernails on a chalkboard to a lot of, shall we say, not quite as young as you are employers?
> 
> ...


Fingernails on a chalkboard for me is "I done seen it" "What for you wanna know?" and "I be, he be or she be"

My granddaughter, who is in college, will sometimes use ghetto talk on FB, and I correct her by asking for a translation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hiring is scary. So many idiots in the world.

I used to manage an aquatic center. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry when people would misspell "lifeguard" on the application AND their typed resume. :icon_rolleyes:


Good luck filling your position. Wish I lived closer as I am currently looking.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

HombresArablegacy said:


> My granddaughter, who is in college, will sometimes use ghetto talk on FB, and I correct her by asking for a translation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My niece wrote an essay rough draft for her junior English class once and got a D- on it. She came home crying and couldn't figure out why she'd gotten such a horrible grade. Her mom suggested that she send the essay to me for proof-reading (I was in school to be a high school English teacher at the time). I nearly choked when I read it. Probably 80% of it was text-speak! :shock: I sent it back to her with my corrections on it. She made the corrections (although she later admitted that she didn't think there was anything wrong with her use of text-speak when she wrote it), handed in the final draft...and managed to get a B+.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

greentree said:


> U R highren?


The position has been filled, thank you for inquiring. :wink:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, I've hired someone who a)responded to the ad via a well written e-mail, filled out an app that I e-mailed, spoke with me on the phone and then came and had about a 3 hr interview as she followed me around and (voluntarily) pitched in while I did my chores. Was actually surprised at how well I pay and thrilled with the lessons and such that she'll also get. 

Most of the ag jobs around here pay a pittance like $3/hr and call them "apprentices". I'm not hiring an apprentice, I'm hiring more of a personal assistant who also does barn chores. I need someone who can think for themselves when I'm not here and can look around and see a job that needs doing and will just do it. 
So we'll see how she does.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh my eyes are bleeding!! I too am amazed at the lack of professionalism in correspondence these days.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Hmmmmmm... one of the best employees we ever hired was lacking in the grammar department. I guess if I was hiring an English tutor I would hold potential hires to a much higher standard. If I'm hiring someone to scoop poop, feed and general barn work, i'll take punctual, enthusiastic and honest over world spelling bee and grammar champion any time. 

Lastly..i won't hire anyone for anything who doesn't ask for the job.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

STT GUY said:


> Hmmmmmm... one of the best employees we ever hired was lacking in the grammar department. I guess if I was hiring an English tutor I would hold potential hires to a much higher standard. If I'm hiring someone to scoop poop, feed and general barn work, i'll take punctual, enthusiastic and honest over world spelling bee and grammar champion any time.
> 
> Lastly..i won't hire anyone for anything who doesn't ask for the job.


Since I live in a college town and most of my employees are college kids, frequently in a Masters level program or higher, I am a little more demanding on their education and social skills. Especially since I'm not JUST hiring to scoop poop and feed.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm not going political here but I am absolutely amazed by the lack of quality our colleges are spitting out. Sure we are getting "degreed individuals" but as you have noted spelling, grammar and basic math skills (balance a checkbook or make change for a purchase) seem to be optional. Three out of the four baristas at my local coffee house have history or liberal arts degrees. Hmmmm.

My point was that it would be ashamed to miss a diamond in the rough who could very well become a wonderful employee because of a slightly flawed vocabulary.

One of the absolute best employees I ever hired was raised in coal country in southern WV..hell, I was happy when I was able to understand an entire sentence..LOL!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

There's a difference between poorly educated and just doesn't care. If you know what to look for, you can usually spot the difference. 

While grammar and spelling may not be the first thing I look at (let's face it, not everyone is/was an English major ;-) ), I do expect a certain degree of reading comprehension. If you're asking me questions whose answers are right in the body of my ad, you obviously didn't take the time to _read_ said ad and that tells me that you'll likely do other things in a similar half-a$$ manner. I don't have time to hold your hand. The jobs I hire for require a certain level of autonomy. If you can't read and comprehend a relatively simple advertisement for employment, you're probably aren't going to be a good match for my company.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

wow next time I apply for a barn job to help feed/ clean stalls.. I'll go get my masters in English first..lol. I also would take willingness to work and a good job over poor grammar, but that's just me. I work for a school corp., and a lot of our kids DON"T speak enough English to make basic conversation. These kids were BORN in the USA and are in High School... now that's sad


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

also if the job pays minimum wage or close to it, don't expect $25 an hour capable workers to be applying for it, or expect to have someone work like they are making that salary for minimum wage. You will get a lot of high school dropout type people looking for low paying jobs, at least around here there are


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> There's a difference between poorly educated and just doesn't care. If you know what to look for, you can usually spot the difference.
> 
> While grammar and spelling may not be the first thing I look at (let's face it, not everyone is/was an English major ;-) ), I do expect a certain degree of reading comprehension. If you're asking me questions whose answers are right in the body of my ad, you obviously didn't take the time to _read_ said ad and that tells me that you'll likely do other things in a similar half-a$$ manner. I don't have time to hold your hand. The jobs I hire for require a certain level of autonomy. If you can't read and comprehend a relatively simple advertisement for employment, you're probably aren't going to be a good match for my company.



We don't teach kids how to think for themselves anymore....we teach them how to fill in bubbles on a test answer sheet. Divergent and independent thinking as well as self-starters seem to be getting more and more rare...or I'm just getting crotchety.  Now get off my lawn!!!!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

exactly, starting in middle school we don't even have textbooks anymore, the kids get a macbook/ chromebook and download all the books to it, and do everything on it in class. These things have a working wifi connection so all the kids have to do is Google the answer


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

gingerscout said:


> also if the job pays minimum wage or close to it, don't expect $25 an hour capable workers to be applying for it, or expect to have someone work like they are making that salary for minimum wage. You will get a lot of high school dropout type people looking for low paying jobs, at least around here there are


I don't control how much pay I can offer a potential employee, however, that is why I advertise my positions with the DOE caveat. Most hotel positions require the employee to be able to communicate clearly and concisely. If your reply to my ad doesn't convey that, I will keep looking. I can afford to be picky. There's a reason all but ONE of my staff members is older than I am by almost a decade.



STT GUY said:


> We don't teach kids how to think for themselves anymore....we teach them how to fill in bubbles on a test answer sheet. Divergent and independent thinking as well as self-starters seem to be getting more and more rare...or I'm just getting crotchety.  Now get off my lawn!!!!


Amen, brotha! Seriously! I hired younger people to start when I first took over. Got tired of having to hold their hands and fix their problems for them, when it was simple things that they were perfectly capable of handling themselves. The other thing I got tired of was their skewed sense of acceptable vs unacceptable. Had to let go of one kid because he stole from the till and honestly didn't see a problem with it because "it was for a guest." :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

gingerscout said:


> exactly, starting in middle school we don't even have textbooks anymore, the kids get a macbook/ chromebook and download all the books to it, and do everything on it in class. These things have a working wifi connection so all the kids have to do is Google the answer


REALLY?!?! I don't have children so I'm a tad ignorant when it comes to current elementary school curriculum(s).

I love books, in fact I've collected a pretty substantial library over the years, everything from heirloom leather-bound classics and history to the latest fiction. I love the feel of a book in my hands..the smell of the paper and binding is like an old friend, kind of like that awesome horse smell if you know what I mean. I cannot imagine a life without real books.

The other thing I collect is vinyl records..nothing sounds as warm and sweet as an early production pressed LP played on a high quality setup. Life isn't all ones and zeros...digital has robbed of some of the pleasures that make life worth living or at least add to its completeness.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

STT GUY said:


> I love books, in fact I've collected a pretty substantial library over the years, everything from heirloom leather-bound classics and history to the latest fiction. I love the feel of a book in my hands..the smell of the paper and binding is like an old friend, kind of like that awesome horse smell if you know what I mean. I cannot imagine a life without real books.


:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower: Ditto!!!! 

My friends think I'm crazy because I still lug all my books with me when I move and I always carry a book in my purse. "Get a tablet!" they say. I had a Nook for a little while that I traded a guy I used to work with for (did some office work for him). It was nice when I was out on the car lot waiting for customers to drive by because it was light and portable. But I'd still go home and open up a real book when I got the chance. Everyone at church has their scriptures on their phones and tablets. Only reason I use my phone for that is because I can't find either of my two sets of scriptures since we moved.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

gingerscout said:


> also if the job pays minimum wage or close to it, don't expect $25 an hour capable workers to be applying for it, or expect to have someone work like they are making that salary for minimum wage. You will get a lot of high school dropout type people looking for low paying jobs, at least around here there are


 
It's not a $25/hr job by any means but since I depend on them to do a whole lot more than just pick and feed, I need someone I can take out in public and who can communicate. Since, in this state anyhow, I can legally pay $3/hr for an ag job and I'm paying $8, it's a lot better paying job than they will get in most barns. If I'm going to pay more than double the going wage, I expect more for it. I've yet to have a drop out approach me for the job, I clearly state that I'm looking for college students and prefer those in the Vet Med track, with horse care and showing experience. That weeds out a lot of folks right from the start.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

assuming people read the whole ad.. and let's face it, after working with the public for a long time, people DON"T read.. LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

gingerscout said:


> assuming people read the whole ad.. and let's face it, after working with the public for a long time, people DON"T read.. LOL


I've worked in customer service since I was 16-years-old. Everything from fast food, to a vet's office, to rental cars, to retail, and now managing a hotel. I ALWAYS read the full ad before responding, usually twice. I don't want to waste my time or their time if I'm not qualified for the job, it doesn't fit what I want or need, or it won't pay enough to support me. 

Of course, I was raised by parents who taught me to be considerate of other people's time and needs, so that could be the difference there. :icon_rolleyes: So many people now (NOT just kids) are all "me, me, ME!" it's ridiculous. At the risk of sounding crotchity, like STT GUY... ;-)


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Firstly, to say that textbooks are no longer a thing is a load of crap. I can say, as a student finishing up two Bachelor's, that they absolutely still hold a place in academia.

As for the rest of the thread, I'm sort of teetering on the fence.

On one hand, I think there is a certain level of respect an individual should show anytime they apply for a job. I don't care if you're up for a CEO position at a Fortune 500 company, or applying to flip burgers at McDonalds. You should be punctual, well dressed, and speak articulately. You should come with a resume in hand, and be polite to each and every person you come in contact with from the moment you walk in the door. 
We have spell check for a reason. Nearly everyone has a person they can send an inquiry e-mail to for critique before it's sent to the potential employer--and there are resources for those who don't. 

On the other hand, I agree that people hiring need to be reasonable about the position they're offering, the pay that goes with it, and what type of person (and education level) these positions will attract.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> :loveshower::loveshower::loveshower: Ditto!!!!
> 
> Everyone at church has their scriptures on their phones and tablets. Only reason I use my phone for that is because I can't find either of my two sets of scriptures since we moved.


Well.......the Ten Commandments were originally delivered in tablet form.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> And the ones who ask how much the pay is very first thing. First off, I put "DOE" (Discussed On Employment) in the ad because I'm not disclosing how much you'll be making until you are employed by me.


Would you seriously accept a position if you didn't know how much it paid? If I were looking for a job, I wouldn't make a resume and spend time going to an interview unless I knew the pay was adequate. I always find out what a job pays before I apply. It seems unfair to expect someone to accept a job and then be told it doesn't pay well enough. I can't imagine having someone tell me I was hired and then how much I'd make. I'd have to spend a lot of time going through the hiring process and then declining the jobs. 
I've never met anyone who worked altruistically. We work because we have to pay our mortgages and not because we dream about working for a wonderful corporation. I feel it's more honest to just say how much a position pays so people can decide if the job would meet their needs or not. You might not publish the amount, but when the person inquires they should have access to that information.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

gottatrot said:


> Would you seriously accept a position if you didn't know how much it paid? If I were looking for a job, I wouldn't make a resume and spend time going to an interview unless I knew the pay was adequate. I always find out what a job pays before I apply. It seems unfair to expect someone to accept a job and then be told it doesn't pay well enough. I can't imagine having someone tell me I was hired and then how much I'd make. I'd have to spend a lot of time going through the hiring process and then declining the jobs.
> I've never met anyone who worked altruistically. We work because we have to pay our mortgages and not because we dream about working for a wonderful corporation. I feel it's more honest to just say how much a position pays so people can decide if the job would meet their needs or not. You might not publish the amount, but when the person inquires they should have access to that information.


I don't expect them to wait until I hire them (I worded that wrong and I apologize). However, I do expect that NOT to be the first (and usually ONLY) thing they ask. As I said, I don't have control over how much I pay my employees. If I put straightaway in the ad how much the position pays, I'd never fill my open positions because the majority of the other hotels in the area may more. 

When I was job hunting, I was grateful for ANY opportunity to have an interview, whether I thought I was going to get the job or not. It was practice and, since I live in a small town and options are rather limited, there were only a certain amount of places I could apply before I simply ran out of places to go apply at, so it was something job-related to do. 

If I offer a job to someone and tell them the rate of pay and they don't like it, they have every option to decline the offer of employment. I won't be offended or upset. I've been there and I get it. NOWHERE that I have EVER worked (which, for only being 33 is a fairly good number of places) has EVER discussed pay until the interview and I was subsequently offered the job. I've spoken to other managers (hospitality and other industries) and been told that they don't either.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

STT GUY said:


> I'm not going political here but I am absolutely amazed by the lack of quality our colleges are spitting out. Sure we are getting "degreed individuals" but as you have noted spelling, grammar and basic math skills (balance a checkbook or make change for a purchase) seem to be optional. Three out of the four baristas at my local coffee house have history or liberal arts degrees. Hmmmm.
> 
> My point was that it would be ashamed to miss a diamond in the rough who could very well become a wonderful employee because of a slightly flawed vocabulary.
> 
> One of the absolute best employees I ever hired was raised in coal country in southern WV..hell, I was happy when I was able to understand an entire sentence..LOL!


Oh, the wonders of modern day education. I am amazed at some of the people that have a college degree.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I don't expect them to wait until I hire them (I worded that wrong and I apologize). However, I do expect that NOT to be the first (and usually ONLY) thing they ask.


That makes a lot of sense and I agree. It's a clue that someone is only interested in taking a paycheck home without concern for how well they can do the job, or if they can contribute to the company.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Now here's a good inquiry! 

"Hi, I am interested in learning more about the part-time job you are offering. I am a 2nd year vet student with experience working at a barn and riding on the equestrian team in my undergrad years. Where are you located and what are the specific hours you are wanting someone to work? I've attached my resume for your consideration.
Thank you,"

And another: 

"Good afternoon,

I am interested in the horse related position listed on Craigslist. I have riding experience and currently keep a horse in XXXX and am always looking for ways to become a better rider and caretaker. Hopefully this position is still available and I would appreciate the chance to talk with you about further opportunities."


Aaaaaaaand not so much: 

"Hey there! My name is XXXXXXX and I am interested in your part time job. Are you still looking for someone?"

Not bad, but not real professional and when your competition is the 2 above...Time to step up your game.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Now here's a good inquiry!
> 
> "Hi, I am interested in learning more about the part-time job you are offering. I am a 2nd year vet student with experience working at a barn and riding on the equestrian team in my undergrad years. Where are you located and what are the specific hours you are wanting someone to work? I've attached my resume for your consideration.
> Thank you,"
> ...


I would disagree, perhaps the third is simply efficient aand not wanting to waste your or his/her time if the position is filled. So you reply yes is isand then they forward more details about thier qualifications. Maybe that efficiency and directness represents an efficiency the other two do not possess.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Not bad, but not real professional and when your competition is the 2 above...Time to step up your game.


Part of the problem is that these kids don't realize who their competition is. They think everyone speaks like they do, poor grammar, bad spelling, and all. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

STT-I can say I don't really understand you're assessment of the e-mail. I was always taught that attaching a resume (or coming with one in hand, if searching for jobs in person) was step one. Ultimately, I'm unsure of your argument of efficiency when the action in question (attaching a resume) takes less than a minute and literally zero effort in the digital age.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

STT GUY said:


> I would disagree, perhaps the third is simply efficient aand not wanting to waste your or his/her time if the position is filled. So you reply yes is isand then they forward more details about thier qualifications. Maybe that efficiency and directness represents an efficiency the other two do not possess.


It's the "Hey There" that's the objectionable part. I suspect I'll find that the person was not raised here and that's why they're so familiar. Most salutations, either e-mail or phone" will refer to Sir or Ma'am, because that's how the kids are raised. For someone to call an unknown adult or prospective employer, Hey There, is just really bad form. If I hadn't already had several more professional bites on the ad, then I'd probably contact them. Since I've already hired, I just sent a "Thank you for your inquiry, I have already filled the position." e-mail to each of them. The 2 top ones though also got, "I would be happy to keep your information on file for future openings, if you would like me to do so.".


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

One grammatical error that seems indigenous to this area is adding the letter S to the word YOU. Common usage, Hey yous guys.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Zexious said:


> STT-I can say I don't really understand you're assessment of the e-mail. I was always taught that attaching a resume (or coming with one in hand, if searching for jobs in person) was step one. Ultimately, I'm unsure of your argument of efficiency when the action in question (attaching a resume) takes less than a minute and literally zero effort in the digital age.


Turns out the job was filled and she was wasting her time. So the point is moot.

Personally I believe it a tad rude to leave an ad up for a filled position and then ***** about the replies..but that is just my opinion. Jobs are not easy to find and I would not want to waste my time replying to filled positions. I consider my time to be of value and am always considerate of valuing the time of others as if it were my own.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> One grammatical error that seems indigenous to this area is adding the letter S to the word YOU. Common usage, Hey yous guys.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Around here they actually say 'yinz'. As in 'yinz watch those Steelers?' .....*shudders*


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

This morning walking into work I saw a woman sitting outside our HR Dept in, no lie, pajama pants and house shoes. :neutral:


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Tihannah said:


> This morning walking into work I saw a woman sitting outside our HR Dept in, no lie, pajama pants and house shoes. :neutral:


If you work at a sleep research center that's appropriate.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Tihannah said:


> This morning walking into work I saw a woman sitting outside our HR Dept in, no lie, pajama pants and house shoes. :neutral:


I call that, "Lookin' for work and prayin' you won't find none.".


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

STT GUY said:


> If you work at a sleep research center that's appropriate.


Lol, unfortunately not. Well known billion dollar company. I can't imagine she'll get a position.


----------

